# ok... i want to make a work bench



## cr_finewoods (Dec 6, 2007)

ummmm.... where to start. i would like to make a work bench based off of one of the one on these sites.
( www.jeffgreefwoodworking.com/pnc/ShopProj/TradBnch/index.html ) 
OR

( http://pages.friendlycity.net/~krucker/Bench/index.htm )


there are a lot of things I'm not sure about. I'm wondering what finish to apply, i have heard that woterlox ( http://www.waterlox.com ) works really well, or just tung oil ( Or even linseed oil ), with a couple coats of paste wax over the top, what wood to use ( profurably a regional wood near the coast of Oregon, thats somewhat fairly priced )
what tipe of vise to use, what type of joinery,wether to have a  tool till or not, what type of glue to use, what type of wood for the legs and what size ( and what design for them ), how to laminate the top, should i use smaller boars or big board ( witch i may not have to laminate it then ), should i add cabinets ( i would like to ), and if i do what type, what hardware, what should i make the cabinets out of, what finish do i put on them, etc etc.


ok thank you any information would be greatly appreciated.
i would really like to make this a work bench ill have for practically forever.


----------



## cr_finewoods (Dec 6, 2007)

ow.. i almost forgot i would like to know how to flatten the top

ive heard of a couple different ways, like using a router sled, or bringing it to a big industrial shop( we dont have any of those around here )

i think there are other methods i just dont know them


----------



## houtmannetje (Apr 5, 2008)

cr_finewoods said:


> ow.. i almost forgot i would like to know how to flatten the top
> 
> ive heard of a couple different ways, like using a router sled, or bringing it to a big industrial shop( we dont have any of those around here )
> 
> i think there are other methods i just dont know them


to flatten the top use a beltsander or a plane you just have to have a steady hand to make it even enough to work on
and that also depends on your own needs, and remember it is a wooden bench it is mainly to work on but it will never stay the way you made it in the first place


for the finishing part I wouldn't finish it but if you want to 
use tungoil or simular products even bee wax will do


grts, Houtmannetje


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

It would be nice to know what tools you have now! Also, what kind of woodworking are you into.


----------



## cr_finewoods (Dec 6, 2007)

i have just about everything (im gona make it at the high school) and i am into fine woodworking and cabinet building


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Get started on the legs, an worry about the top when the time comes. I work on what I know, while I think about what I don't know. Sometimes I have to walk away for a few days or a week, then it usually works out. Don't get overwhelmed looking at the whole project all at once. There's a lot of work just in the legs. This as far as I've gotten. Have fun.
Chris


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with Bigredc - start at the beginning - the legs - they have to support the main body of the work table - just as with a person - the legs have to be strong to be able to support the weight of the table - and I would not worry about the finish (oil or whatever) yet, that is getting the cart before the horse. Have at least two vises on the table - they will be needed.









This is one that I really like although I would make the legs like the ones that bigredc has designed - they look super strong.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

I've spent hours looking at workbenches for idea's. This bench makes me drool. You wonder if it will get used or is it just for looks. This guy is well off, I would say.
Chris


----------



## Spartan_Caver (Apr 2, 2008)

*Can't be all that*

hey BigRedC he can't be all that rich. His shop is in 1/2 the basement. 
Probably a leather worker my guess,... Looking at the top and all the cabinets with shallow drawers for small tools... Did he make it or buy it?... 

To build a bench?

I have labored in an industry that is famously focused on the short term. The Movie industry... Here is the typical work bench for us. It does well enough for the duration of the show (about 4 months) and some get carried home. Like the one in my garage which has held up for decades... It is all about the Engineering, not the mass of timber. Use wood glue and 1-5/8's bugle headed course screws and just a few #8 common nails in this construction.

Using 1 x 4 for framing... make up 8 "leg" pieces to your working counter height. Shorter people might not like a 36" table height.

assemble the the 8 pieces in pairs making a "L" shape table legs using the screws, and nails or use 2"+ medium crown staples. 

Now cut 4 rails 91 & 1/2 inches long.

Now cut 6 rails 40 & 1/2 inches long

Now make a box frame using 2 long rails and 2 short rails that should measure 91- 1/2 long and 42 " wide. (that's butt joining the short rails to the long rails) 

Now, attach the 4 "L" legs to the 4 corners of the frame upside down on the floor, on the "out" side of the frame... 

Now, using clamps to hold the other 2 long rails inside the "L" legs, fasten them some where around the middle of the "L" leg. That would be around 18" off the floor. 

Now, attach 2 short rails to the inside of the "L" leg and to the longer rail.

Flip the box frame over and you should have a square frame around 93" long x 45" wide. 

Put install two cross members (the remaining short rails) around 32" apart inside the frame.

Put a sheet of 3/4" decent plywood as a table top and volia! you have the same shop table used by most Hollywood Construction Departments when on location, your investment in materials is under $100, and the weight of the table is under 40 pounds making it something you could drag along the floor, or even get under it and lift and carry with your back... Boy did OSHA get mad at that one.... You also with have 1- 1/2 inches of table top hanging over the rail, giving you a place to clamp work too. :thumbsup: If you are worried about the fact that the legs are the main point of carrying the weight, then make some blocks to go under the rails where they join the legs. 

What will it hold up? The most I have seen riding on it would be about 500 pounds. It would probably go more.  

Remember it is the engineering that makes it lighter, not the mass. The glue makes all joinery better. The screws hold it together better, but the screws do not have all that great a shear load strength, so we back up the critical joints with nails... In fact.. It is against company policy to have an actor standing on a prop or scenery put together with only screws. :no: 

Questions? Let me know
Spartan Caver


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cr_finewoods said:


> ow.. i almost forgot i would like to know how to flatten the top . . . . ive heard of a couple different ways, like using a router sled


Yes. that's what i suggest.



houtmannetje said:


> . . . . and remember it is a wooden bench . . . it will never stay the way you made it in the first place . . .


Have to disagree with you here. Using the proper contstruction methods, and especially a species well-suited for a bench top, it never has to move enough to matter. And a workbench DOES need to be perfectly flat, or as close as you can get it, because you start with a surface that is unflat and you'll be cursing everytime you try to build anything you want to turn out flat, straight, and square. Yes you can do it using shims and all manner of other "tricks' but it is a PITB.

If you take your time you can make a workbench top that will not move appreciably over generations to come. While i have yet to build my own dream bench, I have used all the same construction techniques in other projects enough to know that when building your own bench here are the critical steps regarding the top:

1) Choose a relatively stable, kiln dried species.
2)Allow the lumber to acclimate in your shop (its service environment) as you would flooring.
3) laminate your top long grain to long grain using proven joinery techniques (found in any DIY workbench book) 
4) Don't use strips that are too thick. keep them in the 4/4 - 6/4 range and keep the width (how thick the top wil be) at least 4"+ - i will probably go with 6".
5) Don't level your bench top for several days until the glue fully cures. 

There is more to it of course but these are basics precautions IMHO.

Update: I have been reading one of my books that covers the subject of laminating tops using solid boards the way we are discussing here and my limit of 6/4 thcikness is probably too strict. Some of the tops discussed are using boards as thick as 8/4 to 10/4. But i would stick to no more than 8/4 on a 4" top. One thing I forgot to mention is that the boards will be even more stable of course if you use quartersawn lumber.


----------



## houtmannetje (Apr 5, 2008)

something about workbenches 

http://www.woodworking-magazine.com/blog/CategoryView,category,Workbenches.aspx

cheers, Houtmannetje


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

houtmannetje said:


> something about workbenches
> 
> http://www.woodworking-magazine.com/blog/CategoryView,category,Workbenches.aspx
> 
> cheers, Houtmannetje


That's interesting stuff. I'm going to save that site. Thanks.
Chris


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's a cool site. I was randomly reading it and zeroed in on _The English Workbench_ because I noticed he chose a relatively light, frame and flat board design. That made me squirm in my seat because i thought it was a poor choice right off the bat.

Icontinued to read the blog and lo, the builder found that it got out of true real quick, even before he was even done with the bench, and he had to "re-true it". I say it will not ever "stay true." He expressed remorse (word he used) for having chosen the design. I like his honesty. 

Stick with the traditional proven techniques. Let others experiement. 

One thing I didn suggest but is important IMO is that the boards for top ought to be quartersawn. 

Great site. I bookmarked it too. Some of those benches make you want to start your own right now.


----------



## aaronmi07 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have to disagree with Bigred and Larry about starting with the legs first. I think a work bench is like a table saw. It is a tool and it sits on legs. If i were to build a table saw from scratch I would definately start with the tablesaw and let the tablesaw dictate how I design my legs versus the other way around. I would first determine what it is I want this tool (workbench) to do specifically (hold material; vices, benchdogs; reference for flatness, set projects and materials on etc.) and then begin to figure out how to make it do it the way YOU are going to do it. There are a lot of tablesaws out there and ultimately they all do the same thing but not all as well. Some fall very short of doing it well and some work better for some than others. You get what I mean? I think you need to design the top and even go so far as to purchase your vices and other bench hardware before you design your legs. I had a big problem with my first bench because the vice did not fasten the way I thought it would and now my bench is not at all what I wanted it to be. some bench dogs protrude way beneath the benchtop... depending on the thickness of course and if you haven't planned this out well they may just interfere with your leg aprons or your storage cabinets. Do the top first! :thumbsup: IMHO...


----------



## ED HORNER (Apr 8, 2008)

maybe im just a yankee carpenter, not a true wood worker. in my career ive worked on and built many "benches", worktables and shoptables. nothing like the photos here, but worthy in the fact that they were sturdy and true. my shop is built with kd lumber from the local yard. i admire a crafted bench but my portugese father inlaws wedge jointed bench built with discarded lumber is inspirational.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

You make some good points aaronm. 
Chris


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't disagree with you Ed. You're more practical than some of us is what it is. For many, such as your self the workbench is a means to an end. A tool in and of itself. this is just my ipression based on your one post here so forgive me if I am reading too much into it.

For others, myself included, the bench _can_ reflect the woodworkers attitude about his craft. Doesn't have to. A guy working off a bench built from lumberyard 2x4s can produce works of art to any degree a guy working off a bench he took a year to build can. 

Just that some guys want the bench to be a working piece of craftsmanship all on it's own, and some don't. i don't put either guy in any specific category. It's what comes off the bench that matters in the end. 

Personally I am looking forward to designing and building the 2 "man" monstrosity bench for myself and my wife to share that I have envisioned in my mid's eye (it is a "T" shaped bench - I have never seen or heard of one), but we would be just as happy working from the several "thrown together" benches we have right now if we never do end up building the bench of our dreams. 

If I were in your shoes Ed my portugese FIL bench would speak to me every bit as much as any monstrosity he might have built. My great uncle left a bunch of old tools to my dad, who has passed them down to me already. So I get your drift. :yes:


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

This is how I look at it. I'm a bachelor. I live in a 3 bdrm ranch. most of the time the toilets dirty the carpets need vacuumed, kitchen floor hasn't been cleaned since who knows when. On the other hand go into my basement/ shop. The floors are swept, sometimes 3 -4 times in a day. (I hate walking through saw dust). Tool are organized and always put back in there spot. Do I need a big fancy dining room table. A fancy bench seat by the front door, stuff that will more than likely just collect dust. Or should I build something for me, that I will get to use all the time. It will be very practical. And the best part, hopeful 70-80 years from now after I'm long gone, someone will still be using it. And be proud to own such a nice work bench. That's my reason for building a nice one. Anyway. That's what makes the world go round, if we were all the same it would be a boring place. To each his own. 
Chris


----------



## ED HORNER (Apr 8, 2008)

texas, you got it and know it. chris,you know what you need and respect (a clean shop for instance) . im just telling my own story. imho these fancy tables are beautiful and show the owners skill. im not judging anyone or here to knock down a precision table as pretentious. i know the value of a precise level and sturdy workspace. after i posted i went and took a closer look at my father in laws old bench and was again just as suprised by its simplicity and versatility as the first time i saw it. it is a heavy bench held together with wedges and has all comforts that a wood worker would need. clamps,dogstays and storage. it can easily be dissasembled to go from job to job, although its only move has been to our new shop from his basement shop. im gonna have to post a few photos i think. i used the same wedge tech to build a removable stair to the loft in our shop (where the bench is now). i guess ive said enough. my middle finger is killing me. not from flipping it, just a bad typist.


----------



## Spartan_Caver (Apr 2, 2008)

*Glad to know there are reasonable people out there*

TexasTimbers is making some sense now. Right after I posted how to build a quick, cheap, easy, light weight work table like we use in the movie industry, I saw several replies about how to build a true, dead level, flat plane of a work bench, and felt a little inadequate for having posted mine. :huh: Kind of like the time I turned in finger painting while the rest of the class turned in perfect copies of the Mona Lisa in oil. But, reading TT's response I came to realize, the bench is not necessarily a reflection of the craftsman, only one of his "tools" to accomplish his goal. Whether the goal is a slap together fire wood box, or a blind splice jewelry box, if the man has the skill and desire, he can assemble either on the folding table tossed out of the church basement using the cheapest brand of tools from the Hombre Depot. Wood is wood, and sand paper is sand paper, and a table / bench is where you put stuff while you work. :smile: 

Keep Clear


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

ED HORNER said:


> texas, you got it and know it. chris,you know what you need and respect (a clean shop for instance) . im just telling my own story. imho these fancy tables are beautiful and show the owners skill. im not judging anyone or here to knock down a precision table as pretentious. i know the value of a precise level and sturdy workspace. after i posted i went and took a closer look at my father in laws old bench and was again just as suprised by its simplicity and versatility as the first time i saw it. it is a heavy bench held together with wedges and has all comforts that a wood worker would need. clamps,dogstays and storage. it can easily be dissasembled to go from job to job, although its only move has been to our new shop from his basement shop. im gonna have to post a few photos i think. i used the same wedge tech to build a removable stair to the loft in our shop (where the bench is now). i guess ive said enough. my middle finger is killing me. not from flipping it, just a bad typist.


I'm just rambling. I'd like to see pictures of that bench Ed. Just to keep the facts strait. The bench I'm working on now is 2X4s and plywood. I just always dreamed of having one of those fancy benches.
Spartin I'd like to see a picture of the bench you are talking about. I can't picture it. 
I'm much better at doing things with my hands and tools. I'm not very good at expressing myself this way. Please don't take anything I type as negative. I'm happy to have people to talk to and bounce ideas off of. 
Chris


----------



## houtmannetje (Apr 5, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> One thing I didn suggest but is important IMO is that the boards for top ought to be quartersawn.


:thumbsup:

very important !!

cheers


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have debated this for a long while, building a nice bench . My current "bench" is a 2" thick slab of hardwood on top of a row of oak kitchen cabinets I pulled out of a remodel years ago. It _kinda_ serves it purpose .

I reckon I have to now. I have some extra wood lying around that part is easy, who knows a reasonably priced place to get bench vice screws ? I know that makes me sound like a tightwad since all my wood will be free...but hey, I am a tightwad and the couple places I saw the vice hardware kinda made me pucker. 
I had a couple fellers over today and we got to talking about it. So off to the drawing board I go (I have special needs in a bench and don't like plans that much) I will get back you all in a few months :laughing: when it is done.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like my Tee Bench. I ain't gonna use no steenking planz neether.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

The only way you can make a workbench for yourself is to understand how your work methods move you from beginning to end. If you used only hand tools...one bench might do. I find that I need several work stations...clamping, routing, assembly, sanding...and tool storage. I may have 15 different projects in various stages of completion. To me a work bench is a place to organize your hand tools.


----------



## houtmannetje (Apr 5, 2008)

pianoman said:


> The only way you can make a workbench for yourself is to understand how your work methods move you from beginning to end. If you used only hand tools...one bench might do. I find that I need several work stations...clamping, routing, assembly, sanding...and tool storage. I may have 15 different projects in various stages of completion. To me a work bench is a place to organize your hand tools.


I agree to that

I have several benches for several purposes, there is only 1 thing 
you need the space to place them mine are on wheels so I can shift them arround. 
but I have to leave my workshop in a month, because they are going to build houses there :glare: my workshop is 300 square meters and where I'm going next only 60 so some of them have to go that will be a big los

cheers, Houtmannetje


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> Get started on the legs, an worry about the top when the time comes. Don't get overwhelmed looking at the whole project all at once. There's a lot of work just in the legs.


Good advice Chris. I am _still_ stewing on my top. I built the basic framework for the legs today because I knew the foot print I wanted at least. I am not building a huge bench. I laminated 1"x3" white oak to make 3"x3" posts. I did the layout so I would have mortise and tenon joints. The laminations are glued/screwed, the oak plugs to cover the countersunk screws are on the downside in the pictures not showing.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Daren
That oak will make a good bench. What kind of vice screws are you looking for? There are so many different types of vises. I'm not sure what you are looking for. I guess you've priced them. I had sticker shock myself the first time I started looking for just a regular woodworking vice. I got mine from e bay. I got carried away bidding. I wound up paying $70 for a Wilton vice. They are twice that new, but you can get cheaper versions new for around $50 or less. I've been told I'm better off with the Wilton. Is this what you are looking for?
Chris


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> Daren
> That oak will make a good bench. What kind of vice screws are you looking for?


I wish I had enough for the top...but I don't, I just had a little 4/4 laying around. I have red oak, but the white oak would have been naturally resistant to spills/stains/glue. I am going to have to use another hardwood and a finish.
I am going to try something different (to start anyway) as far as a vise. I am going to take a big side vice and use it as an end vice. Like the vice I circled in the picture. The wood part I make myself of the moving jaw will have dog holes in it to work with the ones on the top. The fixed jaw will be counterset into the end of the bench.
My thinking right now about mounting it on the very corner of one end and letting 1"-1 1/2" of the wood on the moving jaw hang past the edge. I am going to drill dog holes in the side skirt for clamping tall things standing up beside the bench ? I have not figured out a way to support the bottom of things clamped to the side yet. I have seen a vertical board with dog holes in it for that, but it does not really work into my design. I am still stewing on it. I have not totally figured out the stretcher yet, hope to today, I want a shelf to tie the legs together. It is 10" between the legs (16" outside-outside of the 3X's)


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Typical Daren. While most of us are all still ratchet-jawing about doing it . . . you are already halfway done . . . doing it. :thumbup1: 


Why not use Osage? I know it ain't cause you are too lazy to dig them out of the bottom of the stack. I know also it's not because you value the high grade for the moola you passed up for it. We know that's right!  

I'm gonna use osage or mesquite most likely and haven't figured out which. I know this is a _utilitarian_ workbench for you and not a showpiece but by the same token it's already shaping up to be a fine looking bench. Throw that osage throught the Nelson Processing System and laminate yourself up a fine looking, very stable yellow top and you'll have something you can pass down to my grandkids! :laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> I know also it's not because you value the high grade for the moola you passed up for it.
> I'm gonna use osage


$1000 workbench top :laughing: :thumbsup:. I am going to turn osage dogs, that's for sure, 3/4" round with a square top. I would have to kiln dry some osage iffin I was to make the top from it, I don't have any dry just some air drying (and not very long at that). I do have some 10/4 hackberry slabs 14" wide that have air dried for 3+ years...I reckon them to be stable. I am thinking about standing them on edge on the mill and ripping some 6"ers out (they have a little cup in the slabs :thumbdown and joining them back together after a trip through the planer ? I am not sure, I have a few choices...I could make it out of cherry too :huh:. I have flip flopped on the top material 1/2 dozen times. I may just use a little of everything, make it look like a big cutting board :laughing:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I just used the "scrap" stock I had from ripping the white oak to make a couple shelves this morning. I am not 100% sure it matches style wise...but I wanted shelves that would not collect too much dust. And I wanted to use the rest of the wood I had dragged in, with careful cut layout there is not 1/2 a 5 gallon bucket of lumber left as scraps now. I made a mess, I've got glue smeared all over the thing I will take better pictures when a little sanding has happened.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*revision*

Sitting here eating lunch and posting the first pictures it dawned on me:huh:. I added small gussets under the top shelf. I like it better now .


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Don't you have a lot of maple. That's supposed to be good for workbench tops. That's a good idea for the shelves. there's always lots of saw dust on my shelves. I thought it was going to be 10' between the legs. That seemed pretty big.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> Don't you have a lot of maple. That's supposed to be good for workbench tops.


Maple would make a very fine top (hard maple), you would think I would have a bunch with my own mill but I am really kinda low. I got bought almost out here recently, the rest I was not going to use on this project. Long story, but I am low anyway. I do have some 24" x 72" curly maple slabs I could have used as a top...but that woulda been showing off , and not very smart $.
I decided to go with hackberry for a few reasons, one it is a hard wood. 2 I did have a jag of it. 3 TT kinda touched on this in a round about way for my situation. Something about a bench potentially being an expression of a woodworker's skill. I am just a hack woodworker, but I get _alot_ of talented woodworkers in and out of my shop...unfortunately they don't know but a dozen species. I know wood. I have guys with skills way beyond mine come into the shop, not even notice the little flaws in my work and the first question is "What kinda wood is that ? !"
This top should look pretty cool when done (pics stink as is) Grain and all, these pieces are from the center cuts on some logs so basically 1/4 sawn.
It is just ripped and planed, I have to joint the pieces yet.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

It's good to be bought out. That hackberry thing is great. Alright man, you've been doing this 10 times longer than me, but I think since you got it done so fast, it would be good to stop and think before you put the top on, to make sure there isn't something that will be much easier to do with the top off. Like maybe drilling your dog holes on a drill press. That's a nice bench. Good work as usual.


----------



## cr_finewoods (Dec 6, 2007)

thnks for all the input. i have already found answers for most of my questions. to start i am going to build the top out of laminated hard maple ( not quit sure yet how big...) with the side grain of the boards as the top. I am going to add drawers on the bottom... maybe some cabinet shelves. um the finish i will most likely use will be either tung oil or blo. with paste wax on top of that. I am also wondering if anyone has a large amount of hard maple they would be willing to sell.( they dont need to be HUGE pieces... actually some what small would be ok ( as reasonably priced as possible im on a pretty tight budget).... oh also i wont be starting on this at all until after this summer so any more ideas/information would still be very nice



thank you for everyones input. im hoping this will be a challenging project that will be a good learning experience.... ok once again thnks for everyones input.


* Chris ***


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Daren, nice looking bench! and I like the added support for the center shelf... I`m jelous of all the wood you have!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> a bench . . . being an expression of a woodworker's skill . . . I decided to go with hackberry . . . I am just a hack woodworker


That's good Daren. :smile: I guess if you were a Monk you'd have chosen Cherry. :laughing: 

What I said was " . . . the bench _can_ reflect the woodworkers attitude about his craft . . ."

You kept the spirit of my statement the same. You also reinforced what I believe. With the usual exceptions noted as a disclaimer, I believe that a guy making his own bench is going to approach that project pretty much the same way he approaches any other woodworking proiject and you certainly have. 

Anytime you decide to make something, you don't stew on it very long you just start "hacking away" at it, and it always turns out better than you will admit.  

I was pretty much the same way before I backed myself into this corner with all these cannons pointed at me. Maybe I'll get back to where I can be that way again by next summer. Think I said that last summer, summer before, and yes we both know I said it the summer before. :wacko: 

Personally I think you should have chosen Walnut because


it dries relatively fast compared to other woods; you work fast compared to most of us.
it remains straight and true; you are a straight shooter and your aim (intentions) is true (always sincere)
it has good character; okay there are some differences between you and Walnut :laughing: (just kidding)
walnut produces a fruit/nut; you are a fruit/nut (man I am on a roll)
the bark of the walnut is tough and thick on the exterior but yellow just beneath the surface; :laughing: now you are prolly going to re-align my nose next time you see me.
the final one will be serious here...walnut in my mind represents all the qualities of the quintessential good American; you are a purty good feller and have all the same qualities.:thumbsup:
Keep "hacking" away brother.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Daren said:


> I have debated this for a long while, building a nice bench . My current "bench" is a 2" thick slab of hardwood on top of a row of oak kitchen cabinets I pulled out of a remodel years ago. It _kinda_ serves it purpose .
> 
> I reckon I have to now. I have some extra wood lying around that part is easy, who knows a reasonably priced place to get bench vice screws ? I know that makes me sound like a tightwad since all my wood will be free...but hey, I am a tightwad and the couple places I saw the vice hardware kinda made me pucker.
> I had a couple fellers over today and we got to talking about it. So off to the drawing board I go (I have special needs in a bench and don't like plans that much) I will get back you all in a few months :laughing: when it is done.


The bench is looking good Daren. I purchased some vice screws from Busy Bee not too long ago, nothing fancy, just the screw and nut assemblies. I think I paid about ten dollars each. They were on sale for about half price.

Gerry


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Personally I think you should have chosen Walnut because
> it has good character; okay there are some differences between you and Walnut :laughing: (just kidding)
> walnut produces a fruit/nut; you are a fruit/nut


I'm a nut alright, no secret there :laughing:. The hackberry for it's low rank in the hardwood world has some character too.
Gerry, I found a 10" vice here local. Some dude my wife works with had one still in the box....if he ever remembers to bring it in I can finish the bench (well for now until I start modifying it) I need the vice to figure my dog holes. I bought a new DeWalt 12 1/2" planer off the same guy a few years back, the box was never opened $150.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Daren
You screwed up. You said you didn't want to make it out of curly maple because it would be to nice, and it would seem like you were showing off. All I are ycan say is, SHOW OFF. I'm just playin with you. I'm jealous. You've motivated me to get moving on mine. What ou going to finish it with?
Chris


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> What ou going to finish it with?
> Chris


Just some oil (probably Tung) no gloss finish it's just a workbench. But saturated with oil will help repel glue drips and stuff, just wipe them off. I figure anything major a card scraper will work, then wipe more oil on what I had to scrape.
Another thing about hackberry it doesn't take stain worth a darn, so between that and some oil spills and drips should be no problem.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

bigredc said:


> I'm jealous.


And another thing, my wife is already trying to figure out how to get in the house. "That would make a great kitchen island" she said. I said :no:.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Daren said:


> And another thing, my wife is already trying to figure out how to get in the house. "That would make a great kitchen island" she said. I said :no:.


Well, she's right. You've done such a nice job that it would make a great kitchen island. I guess you'll have to start building another one.
Beautiful work. I too am jealous of your wood collection.

Gerry:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren, that's slicker than two eels lovin in a bucket of Slick50.

That hackberry is beautiful. I have some air drying (prolly EMC by now) from one of my dads rent houses and it looks the same. i am fixin to load up the daewoo and go grab a Catalpa that Woody (you know him) wants me to sharecut. I don't do that but for him o course I will. 

You think Catalpa would make a decent top?


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm in the wrong part of the country. Daren, that is some beautiful wood to be making a work bench out of. I'd love to have that in my house. 

TT, What is Catalpa???


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

woodworks said:


> I'm in the wrong part of the country. Daren, that is some beautiful wood to be making a work bench out of. I'd love to have that in my house.
> 
> TT, What is Catalpa???


I was being a little devious Jay. Catalpa is soft and weak. It can be very beautiful but isn't a prijme choice for a top. 

Carvers love it because it, well, carves easy.  

I don't have any pics of any but if it don't rain today I'll make a post in the sawmill section when I open it up.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

I should move closer to one of you guys. And then weasel my way into your good graces and kiss a lot of butt.:icon_smile: 

TT, got the jig on, but haven't been able to use it yet. I'm still working on the kitchen cabinets. I'm thinking of making this a lifetime project. 
I get busy and get on roll, and then my tools/equipment breaks down. I have to stop and wait for parts, then I've forgotten where I left off. Then I get back on track and then something else stops me. 

So, if I just resign myself to the fact that this will take a lifetime to complete, I'll feel a lot better about it taking so long. Out of the whole kitchen, I've only gotten three shells made so far. I'm way way behind:wallbash: .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

woodworks said:


> I'm in the wrong part of the country. Daren, that is some beautiful wood to be making a work bench out of. I'd love to have that in my house.
> 
> TT, What is Catalpa???


Around here it is considered a "junk tree" (hackberry), loggers only get $.10 bft for it according to my little Dept. Of Natural Resources report I am looking at ...with the price of fuel (not to mention equipment and insurance) most won't even mess with it. If it is used at all it is used for pallets and railroad ties. It's not a terribly hard wood, but at 2" thick it'll work for what I am using it for and be easy scrape/plane out any damage I do to it. If I beat it up too bad I can always throw another 4/4 of ash/maple/hickory...whatever on top, it is a flat/sturdy base.

You know TT there is catalpa everywhere around here, I just don't get much of it to mill. It sure is a pretty wood, but yea soft. It is really rot resistant after it is dry, alot of fences and fence posts around here on local farms are catalpa. Before I started "urban logging" I had a big old catalpa cut down that was hanging over a new house I just bought that looked hollow. Boy was it , a 34" trunk with a 24" hole right in the center, the first 16'-18' looked like a sewer pipe. That sucker would have for sure come down on the house in the near future in a big storm.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Before I started "urban logging" I had a big old catalpa cut down that was hanging over a new house I just bought that looked hollow. Boy was it , a 34" trunk with a 24" hole right in the center, the first 16'-18' looked like a sewer pipe. That sucker would have for sure come down on the house in the near future in a big storm.

That reminds me of the oak tree my inlaws had in their front yard. After they died and the house was sold, the new owners had the tree cut down. They said the guys just about pushed it over it was so hollow. They had taken pictures of it and I am amazed that it actually was standing for so long that way. 

Never know what's inside until it hits the ground.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I won't hog this thread anymore. I started another with the bench as it is now and will add to it as I make any changes. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=31764#post31764


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

This is in no way a slight to ANYONE but I can't bring myself to use perfectly good guitar or furniture wood for something so utilitarian just to satisfy my vanity.


My .002"


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I coulda left all the wood I built my bench from in the municipal burn pile where I found it, would that have been a better fate for it ?
Vanity has nothing to do with it on my end. I am 40 and my knees already hurt (and back/shoulders...) from always doing it the hard way. I was tired of wrestling projects on a makeshift bench (or the concrete floor) that did not suit the style in which I work. I can perform the tasks I want to now with the bench I built more efficiently and safely.
I know your comment was not directed at me (maybe) but I still feel like justifying myself. I hope to get 40 years service from my bench, then when I croak hopefully it goes into someone else's shop and they get some use out of it. My buddy has his Grandfathers bench in his work shop, his son is just now a teenager and starting to use the bench too...not a bad investment of 50 bft of lumber IMO. The retail value of the lumber I used to make my bench was less than $100 here at my mill (air dried oak/ash/hackberry all sell for $2 bft for the lesser grade I used)


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww Daren don't get grumpy at me. You know damn well I'm a cheap bugger and a wood miser.
It's a nice bench but if it was mine...I'd never wanna scuff it up. Therefore no werk.
I'm gonna leave my old battle scared door fer the kids I'll never have.:laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> I'm gonna leave my old battle scared door fer the kids I'll never have.:laughing:


That is my problem, no one to leave it to :no:. Lisa is already eyeballing it to come in the house as a kitchen island. I thought when I cut the dog holes it would turn her off of it...she said "I could put spatulas there" :huh:. I'm not grumpy, I'm happy :icon_smile:.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Well MY Lisa is just happy that there's no more dust in the house.:laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Corndog said:


> Well MY Lisa is just happy that there's no more dust in the house.:laughing:


What?, "the bride of dustman". She does not look too unhappy to me, even flashing the Dio horns :devil:


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Why have a nice guitar it doesn't have to look nice to make good music. Ha ha I got you on that one.
Chris


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

You obviously haven't seen my guitars.:laughing: 

Pretty guitars are made to add to the visual appeal of a band for the audience. Workbenches are, well, workbenches.

Anyway, I'm not condemning anyone for having a nice bench I'm just saying that their not for me.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

As for my two cents worth:

Corndog, it really sounds to me like your really jealous. I am not trying to insult you, I just don't understand why you would even consider 'raining' on Daren's parade. Do you have people come to you and say, hey, that wood is too useful to be making a stupid guaitar. Why don't you give it to some poor person who heats with wood and let them burn it so they can get some heat out of it so they don't freeze this winter??? Or what about donating it to some homeless person to make a wood shack out of???

Daren; I think it's great that you have access to that kind of wood. Would I use it for a work bench??? Hell No!!! But I don't have the resources you do either. If you have it, it is your's to make anything you want out of it. I was a bit dissapointed to see where you said you felt you had to justify yourself. I'm sorry that someone would make you feel that way. 

I holpe NO ONE will think I'm 'raining' on their parade. I think it's great that someone can actually take that wood and turn it into something beautiful, whether it be a workbench, or a guaitar. Corndog, if your making guaitar's, I'm sure you have some really great talent :thumbsup: . Daren, you have shown your talent with the workbench(& probably other things I haven't seen):thumbsup: . 

As for me, I would love to have that beautiful wood. I would also like to have the talent to be able to make a beautiful guaitar. So I'm jealous of both of you.

I hope I've offended no one. I guess I'm just trying to say, to each his own. I agree with Daren's wife, I would put it in the house. I agree with Corndog, what a beautiful guaitar it would make. I agree with Daren, it has made a beautiful, USEFUL tool.

Thank you for letting me ramble on & on & on.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

woodworks said:


> Would I use it for a work bench??? Hell No!!!


A friend of mine came over yesterday and we were discussing my workshop construction. Specifically, we were discussing different practices---store-bought cabinets vs. hand-made, baseboard and window/door trim, workbenches, etc. 

It is our opinion that the inside of the workshop should represent your talents as a woodworker. Now, I understand that most of us on the forum work out of a garage or basement....I have too, up til now. But since I'm putting all the time, money and effort into a stand-alone, purpose built shop, it should at least reflect _some_ talent and ability. 
Therefore, I'm in Daren's corner 100% on this...where I was once considering a high pressure laminate for a workbench top, I'm now looking at doing it in hardwood (if Daren will sell me some Hackberry :yes: ). After I get my macines set, it may very well be my first project. 

The use of a beautiful hardwood on a workbench isn't wasteful; on the contrary, with the right resources, it's a perfect fit. For my dollar and time/labor, I can't see _not _using something like it, after seeing Daren's examples.

regards,
smitty


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Me too. I think Daren's bench looks fantastic, and truly reflects his skill as a woodcrafter.

Gerry


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, you're gonna make me blush.:blush: I just want to add as Corndog's friend there are not really "2 sides" here. Not that Geoff is not big enough to stand up for himself here, but he was stating his opinion on the use of wood, not knocking anyones work just saying he would not do it that way. That's what these forums are all about, I thought, the free exchange of opinions. The other reason I bring it up, as a member/moderator I would sure hate to see the day everyone sees things the same way. (or made to feel that they would have to to fit in) Man, that would make for a boring discussion forum, know what I mean.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

I totally agree with Daren. I didn't pick a side to be on. I have NO problem with anyone using such beautiful wood in their shop. Would "I" use it in my shop, NO. For one, I don't get that beautiful wood and for two, if I did, I wouldn't 'waste' it in MY shop. That is all I'm saying. If I had an abundance of it, it could be very different. I will admit, I would love to have that in my shop, IF I had it to spare. 

And again, I did not choose a side and I am NOT on Daren's side, or against Corndog's side. I just agreed with one over the other. And again I will agree with Daren about what these forums are for. I like being able to say what I think and not have to worry about being condemed for it. And to be quite honest with all of you, this is the first forum I have felt at ease enough to be able to say what I think and that is because most of you guys feel the same way. 

So let's all keep up the good work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Heck, if we all agreed on everything there would be no fun in being part of the forum.

Gerry


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Heck, if we all agreed on everything there would be no fun in being part of the forum.
> 
> Gerry


Well shoot, now I have to agree with Gerry. Is this making me agree with everyone???:laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

woodworks said:


> Well shoot, now I have to agree with Gerry. Is this making me agree with everyone???:laughing:


You're just too easy woodworks.:laughing: 

Gerry


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> You're just too easy woodworks.:laughing:
> 
> Gerry


Yea, it seems to be my downfall. I just don't seem to have a backbone to stand up to you guys. :huh:


----------

